# What are you getting?



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

With inflation on the rise and probable hyperinflation around the corner, what items are y’all trying to pick up now before prices go super nuts.

I am working on a list of repair parts for equipment. Concentrating on items with high failure rates. I’m starting to stock up on filters, bearings, belts, hoses and so forth. Also nails, screws and fasteners (as if I don’t have enough of those already lol).

Are you guys stocking up on anything in particular in anticipation of inflation? (Not our regular prepping items since we’re all already in hyper gear on those things)


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Scored a Benelli M-4 that's been on my list for a while. Had a dealer price match a wholesale ad. Yep they messed up and I took advantage of the place. Shouldn't hire 18 year old kids to run your store. 

Looking for a new fridge that is becoming a challenge. Nothing in stock maybe by fall if we order NOW..

Wanted to pick up another bike but dang prices are through the roof. Dealers show rooms are empty may have waiting to long.

From what I'm seeing the general public is going nuts. Prices are up 30-50% for cars, boats and bikes. Surprisingly they are selling. Everybody is a prepper now and we are paying the price.

Hope people are set with what they have. it's only going to get worse.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Chipper said:


> From what I'm seeing the general public is going nuts. Prices are up 30-50% for cars, boats and bikes. Surprisingly they are selling. Everybody is a prepper now and we are paying the price.


Yes, there are a lot of “new” preppers out there scrambling to get things together, but at least they are now aware of the need to prep. There’s still a lot of people out there oblivious to what’s coming down the pipes.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

We're pretty well stocked; stocked as I care to be. But they'll never be enough potable water. We have it, but when I think of what we actually use in a day, that'll be where the penance is for sure.


----------



## bsemler (Mar 6, 2018)

Basics for me rice,beans,high storage can goods ,sugar ,salt and cooking goods


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Annie said:


> We're pretty well stocked; stocked as I care to be. But they'll never be enough potable water. We have it, but when I think of what we actually use in a day, that'll be where the penance is for sure.


Water is always an issue here as well. I bought a Berkey water filter with chlorine filters as well, just to filter the tap water, but will also work on any rain water up to 3,000 gallons, I think. I want to pick up a couple extra regular filters, just to have on hand if needed.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Water is always an issue here as well. I bought a Berkey water filter with chlorine filters as well, just to filter the tap water, but will also work on any rain water up to 3,000 gallons, I think. I want to pick up a couple extra regular filters, just to have on hand if needed.


I use a berkey also. It’s just a damned shame their black filters are so expensive.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oooh, my wife has stocked us up with just about anything you can eat--I'm the one who might be falling behind! Yes, I have lots of brass and just about any set of casting blocks you can name. The problem is that I am out of practice. When I first heard that "the monsters were coming" I made sure everything I owned had live rounds in it--even the pockets of my jeans. Then the pandemic never surfaced. Never shot a single interloper, not even just to scare one off.

Yes, I have a nasty, bug-covered stash of wheel weights and hunks of tin I traded up for. Of course, now you can buy bullets some other guy cast for even cheaper prices. In fact, I still have one of those big butter tubs full of cast bullets I seldom can recognize. What I need is one of those military folding shovels. Ammunition I can sling at the bad guys, but finding a place to hide is the bigger problem...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Starting last spring, at the beginning of covid, my wife began increasing ALL our preps from one years worth to three years.
We also have been busy planting fruit trees.
I haven’t had to worry about ammo for at least 10 years now.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We are buying burger, soup, and other essential food


----------



## Ahudson (May 25, 2021)

I'll be picking up a dual fuel generator here in the next week or so with a few propane 100# tanks and few 40# tanks. Need to get more ammo and food into the hoard. If I could I would get more primers for reloading but can't find them.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Ahudson said:


> I'll be picking up a dual fuel generator here in the next week or so with a few propane 100# tanks and few 40# tanks. Need to get more ammo and food into the hoard. If I could I would get more primers for reloading but can't find them.


Well, I don’t know about other areas, but our local gun shop is beginning to get 9mm. Picked up one 200 round box for 35 cents per round. They also had 5.45x39 for 43 cents per round. I picked up two boxes. I hope y’all are finding the same.


----------



## bsemler (Mar 6, 2018)

Chiefster23 said:


> I use a berkey also. It’s just a damned shame their black filters are so expensive.


Pro one fliters are little bit cheaper I made my own water filtration system out of 2-5 gallon buckets


----------



## Ahudson (May 25, 2021)

Ammoseek.com 

This website / search engine make finding ammo easy for the most part.

7.62x39 is dropped down in price enough where I will finally order some more. The price of ammo will definitely shot back up and be hard to fine in short order


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Washer Dryer, parts for my bicycles (hard to com by). Not so much food these days as we are pretty squared away and I'm starting to get stink eye from the wife.

Godspeed


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Scored a new truck not 3 miles from my house. 97 heavy F-250 5.8l gasser with auto trans only 102k. Has a couple issues which is why it's on the trailer. Front brake caliper stuck, needs muffler and 3-4 year old gas. Surprisingly she runs pretty darn nice. Interior is really nice and she's pretty much rust free. Don't get much for $1450 these days.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> I use a berkey also. It’s just a damned shame their black filters are so expensive.


Agreed, the whole thing is expensive, but I'm trying to look at it as an investment should the tap go dry


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

bsemler said:


> Pro one fliters are little bit cheaper I made my own water filtration system out of 2-5 gallon buckets


Where did you get your buckets? Or did you already have them??

I've been on the lookout for 5 gallon buckets and can't seem to find them locally and not wanting to pay $10-$15 each on Amazon. 

Walmart doesn't have them, even asked at the bakery and neither does the feed store, which is where I bought them previously. Have even looked at a couple of hardware stores and still didn't find them, though I may not have looked in the right aisle


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Chipper said:


> Scored a new truck not 3 miles from my house. 97 heavy F-250 5.8l gasser with auto trans only 102k. Has a couple issues which is why it's on the trailer. Front brake caliper stuck, needs muffler and 3-4 year old gas. Surprisingly she runs pretty darn nice. Interior is really nice and she's pretty much rust free. Don't get much for $1450 these days.


$1450 !!!!!! Why can’t I ever run across steals like that? That’s an awesome score!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Where did you get your buckets? Or did you already have them??
> 
> I've been on the lookout for 5 gallon buckets and can't seem to find them locally and not wanting to pay $10-$15 each on Amazon.
> 
> Walmart doesn't have them, even asked at the bakery and neither does the feed store, which is where I bought them previously. Have even looked at a couple of hardware stores and still didn't find them, though I may not have looked in the right aisle


I’ve bought white food grade buckets and lids at lowes at reasonable prices.


----------



## bsemler (Mar 6, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Where did you get your buckets? Or did you already have them??
> 
> I've been on the lookout for 5 gallon buckets and can't seem to find them locally and not wanting to pay $10-$15 each on Amazon.
> 
> Walmart doesn't have them, even asked at the bakery and neither does the feed store, which is where I bought them previously. Have even looked at a couple of hardware stores and still didn't find them, though I may not have looked in the right aisle


Yes what @Chiefster23 said at lowes and also you can get food grade pickle buckets from fire house subs for like $3


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Myself not much, just replacing the interim/ready food stores we use up.
I have 5 years worth of long term food in storage, it is not touched, just added to at times.

I did luck out in March, got a stainless steel Amana Refrigerator/freezer combo for FREE!
It is only a year old, friend was doing a total revamp of kitchen, right to the joists,
Freezer is on the bottom, it cost $1,600+ at Home Depot, now have two freezer chests and two refrigerators. Half of one chest is taken up with meds, and a bottom half of a fridge with injectables.
I got kitchen a table also. It is a very expensive solid maple job with 10 chairs and two leaf's, would not want to pay for it.

As said before, been at the prepping thingy for 40+ years, not much left to get.

I did just order a SIG green dot scope for one M4 rifle, has NVD settings, just an minor upgrade.
I am changing it to a flat top style, been attempting to do that for 5 years, everything gets in the way.
I just put a brand new USGI bolt and carrier in it this last week, not needed but just in case.
Overhauled the old one and stored it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Where did you get your buckets? Or did you already have them??
> 
> I've been on the lookout for 5 gallon buckets and can't seem to find them locally and not wanting to pay $10-$15 each on Amazon.
> 
> Walmart doesn't have them, even asked at the bakery and neither does the feed store, which is where I bought them previously. Have even looked at a couple of hardware stores and still didn't find them, though I may not have looked in the right aisle


I get food grade buckets at Lowes and Home Depot and they aren't expensive.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*We are buying burger, soup, and other essential food.*

I have a very different angle considering the topic*. * I do not mind problems with securing (or not securing) food. In many way, I am a hypochondriac*. *When it comes to cuts and scrapes or bruises, I can get along quite okay. But if I feel a sore spot or cough I have never experienced I turn into a scared little kid. Fortunately I have a very patient sister-in-law who is a nurse. Lately I've had issues with my gums. I have a great doctor/dentist and he tolerates me, which is a big plus.

I bring this up from the standpoint of TEOTWAWKI. *We'll need more than food and fuel*. We will also have figure out leg splints to keep the sick or wounded moving. We might even have to deal with folks who rarely get out-of-doors. And frankly, we might have to render psychiatric care to some folks who are simply scared to death.

I just turned 70 a few months ago. Can I strut like I used to? Who knows. And more to the point, who knows for how long. It's one thing to consider food. I'm wondering if we will be strong enough to get there to eat!


----------



## greatlab (Jul 18, 2021)

Okay, I'm retired, in really good health according to my doctors, can still run a mile if pressed, have good stock pile of food and ability to restock yearly. I have a pre-computer pickup in good condition with replacement parts and looking into free energy transportation for short haul or movement for myself. Protection is not a major concern with stockpiled items and ammo. Water isn't an issue since I have source on my property and have been using it for years. Good clear water that gets tested on a regular basis and shows no problems for the past three years. Building material is my big concern since I live in small tree area with high moisture soil not suitable as building material. Flooding is not an issue as long as all the ice on the planet doesn't melt, then I have a possible issue. I have bought or built free energy devices to supply all my electrical needs. I have purchased several replacement items for items I can't build at this time myself for when they are no longer available for whatever reason.

I have lived with one message given to me by my grandfather almost every week I was with him, "Learn something new everyday or you are just standing still in life. Fail to learn something new each day and you will fall behind. Fail to learn something new for a week and you will become useless in a month and in your life." When I asked him what to do with all that learning or knowledge and he replied, "Your mother can teach you that." I didn't think much of that until about 25 years ago.

It was about that time I began a new job making more money than I had ever made or dreamed of in my life. Bought a new home, new car and began to plan for my retirement in another 30 to 35 years. A few years later I was told I had cancer and had to have surgery and months of treatments. My wife and I lost almost everything, including our house and land, in just two years of my treatments and recovery. Afterwards, I went on a mission to prepare for my passing and her having to go on without me. She began watching all of these new shows on TV about living in the wilds or off grid. She pushed those on me almost daily for over a year before I decided to help her with her "dream". We bought a new house and larger piece of property. Took just under eight years to pay off a 25 year loan. And then I began to make this property what she had the "dream" to do for her long term goal.

Fast forward to June 2019.... due to my wife falling and cracking a hip, we discovered she had cancer. It was a fast moving cancer that can only be found if you are looking for it on a regular basis. They found it by accident while doing some scans to see just how bad the crack was. We were told they found cancer, she was in stage 4 and had around a year left to live. It was then time for us to have our largest battle in our lives. Over the next two or three months we consulted two more doctors at two different hospitals and both gave the same results with their own tests. I quit my job in October 2019 and in February 2020 she lost her battle Just 33 days later I turned 62 and there was a Covid lockdown and my job wouldn't take me back due to downsizing because of Covid. 

I had used my 410K and part of my savings to complete the few items we had left on my wife's list to prepare for in case of SHTF. We purchased a camper (our first) equipped it with solar (our first try at it) and I took her to see all the family and friends she wanted to visit before her death. After her passing I had very little savings left. I figured around $160.00 per month would give me about two and a half years of supplies left in my savings. That was about the same amount of time it took Uncle Sam to start paying others that I had talked to in the past that retired early. I have been living on that now for over a year.

My mother began to call me regularly a couple of months after my wife's passing. She would tell me stories of when my grandfather and grandmother passed away. During one of those calls I remembered what my grandfather had told me and asked her about it. She told me stories of him saying, during her youth, that people would use plastic cards to pay bills and buy food. How people would come to depend on them and the government to pay their bills and buy food. He told her other things as well back when she was still in high school. I was born when she was 21 and she knew about credit cards before she had even met my father and long before the first computer took up seven blocks to build. He also told her that when the fall comes, people would have no need for money and gold would be just added weight to carry around. 

What I'm trying to say is, we can only plan for today or what we think will or might happen tomorrow. There will always be issues that arise that we can't or haven't planned for. The ability to meet those problems head-on and find a way to conquer them is the planning I'm preparing for today. Material items and food are great *and necessary* but in the long run, knowledge to get around a problem will be your strong point.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Firewood and water storage is what we are concentrating on right now.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

bsemler said:


> Pro one fliters are little bit cheaper I made my own water filtration system out of 2-5 gallon buckets


Yup ! I have a two bucket system I made also. Set it back to use on creek water and rain gutter collecting 
BoF


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Been think about a generator but that is still a pricey spend. 
Another luxury spend would be a log splitter. 
Watching prices and waiting at this point
BoF


----------



## adamathis (Jun 11, 2021)

Gold, silver. And this… AR and Glock mags. With inflation and the gun grab that’s looming. Figure it can’t hurt. I recall 2008 and how you couldn’t find magazines nor ammo. (Worse than it is now). Mags were going for 50$ and up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushman (Jun 21, 2021)

I installed a relatively cheap under sink water filter for the purposes of extending the life of the Berkey filters, seems to increase the life quite a bit.

Firewood season starts soon so it brings to mind my chainsaw...if I could save my wife, or my saw (with a tank of fuel haha)..........cant even get a husky for less than 1200 here and I'd vote for Trudeau before I took a husky into the bush.

My point is get a saw, and get used to using it maintaining it safely. You can do anything with a good sharp saw. Alaskan saw mills are great.

Sharpening is soo overlooked, I sharpen multiple times a day, sometimes every hour if we are into big wood. Stihl makes a sharpening tool that files rakers and teeth in one, greatest thing ever made. Learn to hand sharpen, the grinders suck.

Anyways enough rambling, I love cutting wood Haha. Buy a stihl and throw everything else in the creek.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Bearing in mind what Toronto Girl taught us about the collapse of the USSR..vodka cigarettes and toilet paper being hot barter items..I am loading up on tobacco to make cigarettes. Biden's Handlers in the FDA are fixing to make menthol cigarettes illegal which should make the Ghetto go nuts and demand for ho made menthol's to sky rocket. In addition the other socialists in his circle have raised the taxes on the type of tobacco used in the RYO hobby by 1,600 percent it just hasn't went into effect yet.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I ordered a new main sail in April. $11,000 and still it hasn’t arrived as the manufacturer can’t get people to work. The old sail is ok, but it’s made two runs across the Atlantic and it’s not right to depend on it a third time.


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

Dry spice, etc just converted my Honda generator to propane or gas.


----------

